# IE: Out of Memory at Line: 56



## sjm182

I keep getting this pop-up when clicking on videos or various other sites that I have always run - never had a problem with memory before... is there anything I can do to fix it, or anything that may have happened to start this issue?
Thanks!
I have Windows XP Home Edition SP 2


----------



## lavazza

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126962 "Out of Memory" error message appears when you have a large number of programs running


> *"Out of Memory" error message appears when you have a large number of programs running*
> SYMPTOMS
> When you run a large number of Windows-based programs, "Out Of Memory" error messages appear when you attempt to start new programs or try to use programs that are already running, even though you still have plenty of physical and pagefile memory available.
> 
> CAUSE
> ...
> 
> RESOLUTION
> ...
> 
> MORE INFORMATION
> ...


----------



## sjm182

Thanks, I've seen that, but was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions since I'd rather avoid changing the registry key and this is a new problem with sites I've used before and only running 3 sites at once (way less than I've used in the past!).
But thanks for the input. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## lavazza

The 'registry key fix' is a rather blunt tool, so I'm not surprised you're reluctant... plus... it's for when the problem occurs when 


> you run* a large number* of Windows-based *programs*


If your viewing a number of *sites* in a tabbed browser, then that counts as ONE program

Qs:


Which browser(s) do you use?
When clicking on a link, do you use tabs or a new window?

Has the problem EVER occured when you have had only *one program* running
If so - what was the program and what size file(s) were loaded?


----------



## kiwiguy

It's apparently a bug in the Adobe Flash Player 9

Try updating it, should fix the issue?
http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/


----------



## sjm182

thank you both lavazza and kiwiguy.
First, Kiwi: that seems to made sense as it often happened when I was looking at videos. I'll update my flash player and see what happens!
Next Lavazza: to answer your questions -


----------



## sjm182

oops, hit enter by accident! Anyway, to answer your questions:
1. I use Internet Explorer 7
2. I use tabs when clicking on a link
3. A. This has happened with only one program running
B. The program was a video based site, but I'm really not sure the size of the file, sorry.


----------



## newgene

Had the same problem. It seems to be a bug with the new Flash version 9.xx. Make sure your security level is not set too high. I set mine to "medium" and have not had the message since.
Cheers


----------

